# have a look at those vicious ant mod ....



## andro (8/10/15)

https://www.ukecigstore.com/new-products/coming-soon.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (8/10/15)

andro said:


> https://www.ukecigstore.com/new-products/coming-soon.html


I like the look of the Prism, and I like that it uses coils that are readily available along with the Subtank Mini RBA. The tank should have been black to match the mod though





*Contents*
1 x Prism Mod by Vicious Ant
1 x Sub Ohm Tank

*Features*
T7 Aluminium Body
41mm x 41mm x 46mm x 93mm
Parallel Dual 18650 Configuration
Copper Positive Pins
Tiger Bronze Vicious Ant Emblem

*Sub Ohm Tank Features*

Top Filling
8ml Liquid Capacity
Juice Flow Control
Accepts Kanger OCC and Mini RBA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (8/10/15)

@BumbleBee that looks awesome


----------



## RevnLucky7 (8/10/15)

A person has to appreciate VA's ability to keep the mind intrigued.


----------



## Cruzz_33 (8/10/15)

https://www.ukecigstore.com/vicious-ant-the-variant.html

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## th1rte3n (8/10/15)

Cruzz_33 said:


> https://www.ukecigstore.com/vicious-ant-the-variant.html



I know I am still new to this but, WHY would you need a 350watt mod, and at the current exchange rate it works out to R10200...maybe I am a cheapskate but seriously...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (8/10/15)

Loadshedding set to start again so I hear... needed a small generator.. just kidding I don't know why anyone would need this but I think there's some who will enoy it somehow. @th1rte3n

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## th1rte3n (8/10/15)

@Cruzz_33 
Ah I see, now it makes sense...


----------



## kev mac (9/10/15)

th1rte3n said:


> I know I am still new to this but, WHY would you need a 350watt mod, and at the current exchange rate it works out to R10200...maybe I am a cheapskate but seriously...


Can't afford it, but I love it.


----------



## kev mac (9/10/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I like the look of the Prism, and I like that it uses coils that are readily available along with the Subtank Mini RBA. The tank should have been black to match the mod though
> 
> View attachment 36736
> View attachment 36737
> ...


How much?


----------



## Silver (9/10/15)

th1rte3n said:


> I know I am still new to this but, WHY would you need a 350watt mod, and at the current exchange rate it works out to R10200...maybe I am a cheapskate but seriously...



Perhaps if you build a quad coil with thick coat hanger wire and you want 85 watts per coil
Lol, only joking, never have tried that, but just guessing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## th1rte3n (10/10/15)

Silver said:


> Perhaps if you build a quad coil with thick coat hanger wire and you want 85 watts per coil
> Lol, only joking, never have tried that, but just guessing



Haha @Silver yea maybe...but like @Cruzz_33 said, there will probably be someone who will buy it and enjoy it. Like that guy who built that 1000w mod, he will probably use it as a nice regulated early morning vape...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

